# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Abonos Orgánicos

## rocarorg

vendo abonos orgánicos como zeolita (clinoptilolita, heulandita) y carbonato de calcio de la mas alta calidad
pueden contactar al celular 086098754 o telefono 2550167:Temas similares: Transgénicos vs Orgánicos Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Biohuertos organicos I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos

----------

